# Cedar



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got me 2 pieces of cedar 12"X12" X 1 1/2" on one side and slopes to 3/4" on the other side. What should I make out of these?

I was thinking platters.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok got it almost finished. This has no finish on it at all. Just sanded to 600. Back isn't finished still has the sacrafisial (sp) block attached. Still got the other one to do yet. It is about 11" X 1/2".


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....way to go! That grain will really pop out when you finish it. How did it cut?? gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It cuts like butter Jim.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Very cool, Bobby. Looking forward to the finished product. I bet it will really shine!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going to wait till all this weather goes through before I try to finish it out. I may turn the other piece now LOL.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks great! I really love the way cedar looks and smells.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' work, Bobby..Just re-enforces the idea that ya never know what is gonna be inside when ya start grinding....

and , Ditto on FlatFish....luv that cedar smell..

and one question..did ya do that with a chuck or a faceplate ? thanx jd


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Lets recap:
11:49 "I have two big pieces of cedar, what should I make?"
1:25 " OK, here is the first one turned, almost done. "

Here is what I think....I think I couldn't even make the face plate in that time!
Holly Cow!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Good lookin' work, Bobby..Just re-enforces the idea that ya never know what is gonna be inside when ya start grinding....
> 
> and , Ditto on FlatFish....luv that cedar smell..
> 
> and one question..did ya do that with a chuck or a faceplate ? thanx jd


It was so thin to start with I used a chuck. And a sacrificial block. I will now just turn away the block and make a bottom.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

gonna send you a pirate bottle...I think I know what to do


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I been looking at the platter Bill and I think I am going to make a clock out of it. It is really thin for a platter. I will look at Hobby Lobby today and see if they have any clock kits.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I been looking at the platter Bill and I think I am going to make a clock out of it. It is really thin for a platter. I will look at Hobby Lobby today and see if they have any clock kits.


Thats a good idea, I should have thought of it LOL!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok got both of them turned and drilled for the clock mechanism. Got the finish drying. I will put them together tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got up this morning checked my clocks and they both were full of little bugs stuck in the paint. Start all over on the finish.sad_smiles


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Got up this morning checked my clocks and they both were full of little bugs stuck in the paint. Start all over on the finish.sad_smiles


Bummer.


----------

